# PA: Bucks/Montgomery County, Subcontractor Looking for Work.



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

I am currently looking for working this season. I have 2004 Ford F350 with a 8ft plow. 

Current location is in 18914. And work a full time position in Blue Bell (work from 630-3) Will be 100% available before and after that time, unless the shop is closed or i can take off. 

All my experience is in commercial and parking lots. I am very reliable and a hard dedicated worker. 

Please PM me and I will provide my contact information and any other information requested. 

Thank you,
Jason


----------

